# Transfer EIT from PA to NJ



## scull20

Greetings, new guy here...nobody around here bites right?!! :sharkattack:

Hopefully some of you guys will be able to provide some insight on what I need to do to get this processed:

I passed the April 2011 FE (Civil) in PA. I live in NJ and wish to transfer my EIT certification from PA to NJ as I plan on pursing employment and a future PE license there. Is anyone familiar with the process of transferring everything over to NJ?...the NJ DCA website and documents on the website were somewhat confusing.

I should add that I have NOT graduated from college yet, (Plan on May 2012) however I have received my physical certificate in the mail from PA, so I have an EIT license number and all. Additionally, I can find myself on the PA license search website (http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/)...with an EIT license status marked as "Active". (I can provide proof if need be)

I thought it was odd that I received my certificate in the mail and was able to find myself in the system already because I was under the assumption that I needed to have official sealed transcripts sent to the PA State Board proving that I have graduated from an accredited program before they processed the actual license. Which brings me to my next question, even though I received the certificate in PA and have a license number, will NJ even let me transfer anything over if I have not graduated yet?...(I'm guessing no at this point)... Also, whats the deal with this "NJ Law Exam"...do I need to take that in order to get my EIT certification transferred to NJ or is just a requirement for the PE license, should I just take it now and get it over with?

Thanks! (My apologies for bombarding with questions!!) 

-Ryan


----------



## XOXOXO

scull20 said:


> Greetings, new guy here...nobody around here bites right?!! :sharkattack:
> Hopefully some of you guys will be able to provide some insight on what I need to do to get this processed:
> 
> I passed the April 2011 FE (Civil) in PA. I live in NJ and wish to transfer my EIT certification from PA to NJ as I plan on pursing employment and a future PE license there. Is anyone familiar with the process of transferring everything over to NJ?...the NJ DCA website and documents on the website were somewhat confusing.
> 
> I should add that I have NOT graduated from college yet, (Plan on May 2012) however I have received my physical certificate in the mail from PA, so I have an EIT license number and all. Additionally, I can find myself on the PA license search website (http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/)...with an EIT license status marked as "Active". (I can provide proof if need be)
> 
> I thought it was odd that I received my certificate in the mail and was able to find myself in the system already because I was under the assumption that I needed to have official sealed transcripts sent to the PA State Board proving that I have graduated from an accredited program before they processed the actual license. Which brings me to my next question, even though I received the certificate in PA and have a license number, will NJ even let me transfer anything over if I have not graduated yet?...(I'm guessing no at this point)... Also, whats the deal with this "NJ Law Exam"...do I need to take that in order to get my EIT certification transferred to NJ or is just a requirement for the PE license, should I just take it now and get it over with?
> 
> Thanks! (My apologies for bombarding with questions!!)
> 
> -Ryan


You don't need to "transfer" your EIT at all. You just need proof of your EIT (certificate and number). Hold on to that until you have the requisite amount of experience (4 years minimum after college). Each state has a different PE application process, but they will all require official college transcripts and proof of EIT.

Regarding law stuff, I have no idea.

M


----------



## Larry

Ryan,

Like the other response, you don't need to worry about transferring the EIT to New Jersey. You pretty much don't need to do anything until you've graduated and have enough experience to apply for the NJ PE. Once you have the experience and you apply for the NJ PE, the Jersey Board will require verification of the EIT from the Pennsy board. It used to be a form that came with the NJ PE application. You would send that form to the PA board, along with a fee, and the PA board would provide the verification directly to the NJ board.

Also with the NJ PE appliaction packet is the info on the Law Exam, you'll need to take that to get the PE, but it has no impact on the EIT.


----------



## Peele1

Yep, there's no "transfer".

And, don't call the EIT/FE/EI a license. It's not. It may be a certificate with a registration number. A PE is a license. I took my FE in one state and the PE in another, and it was a simple process - just one extra sheet of paper like Larry stated.


----------



## ENVEguy

Peele1 said:


> Yep, there's no "transfer". And, don't call the EIT/FE/EI a license. It's not. It may be a certificate with a registration number. A PE is a license. I took my FE in one state and the PE in another, and it was a simple process - just one extra sheet of paper like Larry stated.


Little off topic but....

Be careful what you say there Peele1. Although I agree with you in practice and principle about the EIT/EI not being a license...in some states it is. By no means does this mean you are a "licensed engineer" or any other protected word. However because the individual states deam what is and what is not a license, it can be. For instance, the state of IL does issue a License Number (For EIT/EI) and does use the verbage "Licensed Enrolled Professional Engineer Intern". Again, this does not mean you are a "Licensed Engineer", however you do actually have a license once your pass the FE and meet the IL requirements for an EI.


----------



## scull20

scull20 said:


> I should add that I have NOT graduated from college yet, (Plan on May 2012) however I have received my physical certificate in the mail from PA, so I have an EIT license number and all. Additionally, I can find myself on the PA license search website (http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/)...with an EIT license status marked as "Active". (I can provide proof if need be)
> I thought it was odd that I received my certificate in the mail and was able to find myself in the system already because I was under the assumption that I needed to have official sealed transcripts sent to the PA State Board proving that I have graduated from an accredited program before they processed the actual license.


Well thanks for the responses but its all pretty much null and void at this point, I'll be waiting until this time next year to worry about anything. I received a certified letter in the mail today. My original thoughts were confirmed, there must have been some sort of paperwork mix-up at the PA Board offices because they want the certificate back within 10 days or I face... (Dramatic Drum Roll!....) "investigation and/or prosecution". I knew something was up when it came in the mail, I've got a year of school left heh. Makes no difference to me really, I still won't have to pay for, study for or worry about taking the exam again either way. Looks like someone's gonna get a slap on the wrist down in the Board Offices in Harrisburg, oops!

-Ryan


----------

